# Lookin for spey rod!



## Brehm Boy (Jan 9, 2005)

I've been fly fishing for salmon for 6years useing a 10wt overhead rod. Considering givein spey castin a try. Looking for a good entry level rod That would fit a highschool kid's budget(I'm a senior). If any body can help me thatd be great.one other thing. Has anyone herd of cabelas Fish Eagle spey rods. They are only about $150 but I don't know If they're woth buying. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

I have never fished with that rod but all my rods are Cabela rods and I love them. BTW, welcome to OGF. It's good to have another fly flinger.


----------

